# Note to Self: Never try to Bomb Virtual Smitty



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I recently made the mistake of sending a small bomb to Joe (V.Smitty) after he'd sent me way too much stuff in exchange for a bit of graphic design work that he needed for a project. He had also asked me to do some more design stuff a short while back, and, once again, was going to send me "some sticks" for my trouble. However, he also promised to get me back for the stuff I sent him...

So this morning, my mailman rings the doorbell and tells me I got a box on the steps. I go outside, and there's a box that could easily house a large human head (which, with Smitty, is never outside the realm of possibility). I already know I'm in trouble...


I don't even know where to begin here. A half-bundle of Super Rodolfos, GC's, Perdomos, all sorts of things I've never tried in my life, tins o' pipe 'baccy...

So let this be a lesson to you (and small, underarmed countries everywhere); never attack a super-power like Joe unless you want to watch your house turn turn into a smoking crater! :gn 

THANKS JOE, YOU SICK, SICK BASTAGE!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Holy shiite!!!

KASR


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

goodness!! Nice hit. That should teach ya.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy Moly !!

That is one huge hit. WTG Joe !!!!

That must filled the whole mail truck !!! Wow :dr 

Enjoy all of it !! :dr :w


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

:r x 10

Ya mess with the bull, ya get the horns...WTG guys!

WalMart sells coolerdors I hear


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Holy WTF! Are you sure you didn't do any other "favors" there Jim?  j/k "...box that could easily house a human head..." classic. One hell of a bomb and target Smitty! Enjoy all the spoils Jim!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Come one Horror! You been here since 2005! and u didnt see whats happens to Joes victims? Nice hit joe!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

What the Hells Wrong with you Smitty? He's a Red Sox Fan for Christmas Sakes!! 
















Nice Hit Joe!!! Enjoy em Jim! Maybe next yr we can get all of us Sox and Yankees fans together for a Game at Fenway or the Bronx!


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ohhh My Gawd! What a hit. Great job Joe, do you need any more graphic work done. I think I have a program around here somewhere.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Stomped!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

amazing - truly amazing - nice job Joe - way over the top


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

You know there are some people around here you just don't want to mess with. You kick the hornets nest you know your going to get stung.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

holy shit, is your house still standing?

rocky


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

wow nice hit!!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Horror you and everyone else should know by now not to mess with crazy ass Joe.

WTG Joe you crazy bastid!!!!


Enjoy Horror you deserve all you get bro.


Shawn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Virtual whup a$$...wait this was a real one. WTG, real Smitty.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Well I'm just speechless - I mean - DAMN!


Ron


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats just crazy.... it looks like one of those cluster bombs but its not.


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

I can't believe you survived that.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

damn WTG, thats what you get for doing favors, hope you learned your lesson


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

WOW!
He never ceases to amaze...


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

O' crap! You got nailed.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Typical for Joe, WTG!!!

Enjoy the goodies, Jim! :w


:ms NCRM


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Virtual Smitty shall now be know as the scary ass MFer Kim Jong Il of CS.

Korea is screwing with slingshots compared to that psycho nuke.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Epic! The final answer. World killer. The bomb of all bombs. 

Wow!

Congratulations Jim and .... Joe? Wow just wow!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

galaga said:


> :r x 10
> 
> Ya mess with the bull, ya get the horns...WTG guys!
> 
> WalMart sells coolerdors I hear


:r

Great bomb, Joe!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Epic! The final answer. World killer. The bomb of all bombs.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Congratulations Jim and .... Joe? Wow just wow!


:tpd: That's pretty insane! ~d.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Your mailman's gonna hate you for that load, his poor back...:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

HOLY CRAP Joe!!!!!!! You are the proven master in the MOAB Catagory!!!!! Enjoy it all Jim!!!!

Ron
Ha, and they call me crazy!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Christ, Joe!

A wonderful and generous hit!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Maybe next yr we can get all of us Sox and Yankees fans together for a Game at Fenway or the Bronx!


That sounds hella fun to me, man! 

As for my mailman, thank goodness he's my brother-in-law. He saw the return addy and was like "I think you got a s**tload of cigars from someone". LOL.

I managed to smoke both a Rodolfo and a Graycliff and my face is now numb.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

:r Great hit Joe!!! Smitty smacks another gorilla around. Enjoy those goodies Jim!

CBF:w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Holy megabomb Batman!!!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

That is spectacular! Nice hit, VS. Enjoy!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats man! Awesome hit Joe. Just amazing.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I was just sitting here wondering if Joe was cleaning out his humi or if he just liked Jim in a thong... hope it's the first but afraid of it being the latter.. :r Great hit Joe and enjoy them Jim!!



FOR THE HORDE!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice job Joe!! Incredible hit on a good and deserving Gorilla!!

(I woulda put a human head in there anyway, just for emphasis!) :r


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh, My, Goodness.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a bomb of epic proportion. Way to go!!!!


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

INTENSE! Thats all i can say.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh... my... GOD! That is ridiculous. That's simply... not enough words in my vocabulary to describe the fantasticalness of that.

Nice Hit Joe!!! Enjoy em Jim! Maybe next yr we can get all of us Sox and Yankees fans together for a Game at Fenway or the Bronx![/QUOTE]


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

need your car washed:dr ?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

To those of us Joe hits on a regular basis this bomb is particularly frightening.. This looks like a "house cleaning" type bomb, as if he is making room in his 6 coolers and 2 and 1/2 cabs... for someone else.. 

Jim,

Paulmac and I would like to welcome you to the VSBC!

-Matt-


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

When we you people learn not to mess with Joe.

Very very very nice hit.


----------

